# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Current best alternative to Honorbuddy?

## MrClue

Hey OwnedCore,

I was wondering what bots are currently less targeted by blizzards ban waves, and are similar to honorbuddy?
The bot needs to be able to do the new daily quests and do dungeons/LFR.

Thanks for the help:gusta:

----------


## WiNiFiX

Your only real 2 options (That meet your requirements) are
- TheNoobBot | WoW Bot for World of Warcraft 7.2.0 (Quest, Farming, Archaeology, Fishing, BGs, DPS, Heal, Party…)
- WRobot - Bot for World of Warcraft Legion

----------


## MrClue

> Your only real 2 options (That meet your requirements) are
> - TheNoobBot | WoW Bot for World of Warcraft 7.2.0 (Quest, Farming, Archaeology, Fishing, BGs, DPS, Heal, Party…)
> - WRobot - Bot for World of Warcraft Legion


Have you used them before?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
What was the last detection?

----------


## shoqa

Community is zero for both bots...:/

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Community is zero for both bots...:/


... whats your suggestion then? the only other bot i know of that does farming is BIMSbot – бот для фарма в World of Warcraft but unless you russian its pretty useless.

----------


## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot2019

It looks like on Wrobot all shit cost.
Want 1 zone quest profile, pay up, wanna do 100-110? then you have to pay for 5 profiles and thats shit loads of money.
Seems like a crap bot, when you have to first pay for the bot and cant do a shit with it, then have to buy all profiles and shit invidual

----------


## dealerx

I don't think Wrobot is a good choice, you need to write every single thing, what route to take, which mob to kill, which one to avoid, what spells u need to do..*there is nothing, and I say nothing, included*. Also the product it's not even complete, there are lot of bugs so you need to write even more stuff to compensate these problems... talking about time, just play the game normally it's faster..because with that bot you only waste time on a product that has problems everywhere and charges you for insane money for almost everything.
The only good bot I remember was way back in retail WoTLK, "Honorbuddy" I think, it was just "Install>Play" end of the story, no problems, perfect with every class. I used it for like two months and never complained. No other crazy things to do, no lua/C# knowledge to know, the bot was knowing what to do and what not to do, everytime. Then with Cataclysm I never used any kind of bot, I just tried that wrobot some months ago randomly and it didn't do a good impression to me. 
Maybe if it was free I would give it a pass...

----------

